# ANWERBUNG FÜR DIE HORDE (ooc: KdV braucht Dich!



## 11Raiden (28. Juli 2009)

Es ist am einem Frühlingsmorgen und der Tau benetzt noch die Dächer von Ogrimmar. Alles schläft, bis auf ein paar Stadtwachen und der ansässige Bäcker, der an seinem Tagwerk arbeitet. Erste zarte Lichtfunken finden noch ziemlich verschlafen die ersten Gemäuer von der Hauptstadt der Horde und wollen diese wärmen.

Man hört das blechernde klappern einer Rüstung als Movado, seines Zeichens Blutelfe in der Kunst des Paladins unterwiesen, sich seinen Weg durch die Straßen und Gassen bahnt.
Er hat sehr viele große Plakate dabei und befestigt diese unter lautem Getöse an dieversen Wänden in der Stadt. Vom dem Krach geweckt, lugt eine, noch ziemlich verträumte, Trollnase aus einem geöffnet Fenster hervor.

"Was Du da machen Maan?
Wer Du sein denn, dass Du in der Nacht solchen Krachen machen wolle?
Anständiger trollsche Diebse müssen schlafen jetzt....hab bis grad gearbeitet, jetzt!"
schreit der Troll verärgert in Richtung des Paladins.

Movado erhebt seinen Kopf und bemerkt das blaue Wesen etwas über sich entfernt. Er erhebt seine gebieterische Stimme und sagt laut:
"Es geht um die Horde und das Leben von uns allen!
Thrall hat mich beauftragt neue Mitglieder für seine Armee zu werben.

Der Krieg ist in vollem Gange und es geht um das nackte Überleben!
Wenn wir uns jetzt nicht zur Wehr setzen und entgültig und vernichtend zurückschlagen, dann werden wir alle untergehen!

Deswegen hänge ich umgehend die Anwerbungsplakate auf und verweise darauf, wo man uns erreichen kann!
Genügt das zur Information?"

Movado schaut laut verächtlich, gereizt und spöttisch in Richtung des in seinen Augen nerfenden Person....er hat wichtiges zu erledigen und will nicht gestört werden bei seinem Unterfangen.
Der Troll ist leicht verunsicht von Movado´s selbstsicheren Auftreten und antwortet:
" Na gut denn, Maan!
Nixe für ungute, ich wisse nciht, das Du in hohen Auftrag handel wolle..."

Er zieht seinen Kopf wieder in sein Zimmer rein und grummelt in sich hinein:
"Blutelf, da sein denn...
Pah, die nixe gute, die bemerken durch Magie immer wenn ich mir mein zukünftiges Eigentum holen wolle...

Thrall sich mit diese Gesocks einlasse...er muß wissen das..er großer Häuptling sein.."
So geht das noch ein zeitlang bis er wieder ins verdiente Land der Träume hinabschlummert.

Währenddesen hat Movado halb Ogrimmar geweckt, aber durch seine Disput mit dem troll wagt es keiner mehr in bei seinem Vorhaben zu stören...

..der Name Thrall fordet immer noch den höchsten Respekt und Tribut!

Nachdem der Paladin sein Werk vollendet hat, lächelt er zufrieden, setzt seinen Helm ab, wischt sich einen leichten Schweißfilm von der Stirn und sagt zu sich:
"So, das wäre erledigt und nun erstmal flüssige Nahrung zu sich nehmen"

Er schlendert zu sein bevorzugtes gatshaus und ordert ein kräftiges Bier. Nachdem er er es in einem Zug ausgetunken hat, meint er zu sich selbst:
"Nun an denn, wollen wir mal schauen, wer sich dazu berufen fühlt unser Reihen aufzufüllen..."

Er geht zu der Anmeldestelle, wo schon hektische BEtriebsamkeit ist und sich auf den bevorstehenden Ansturm vorzubereiten.
Movado nimmt sich das Recht vor, willkürlich alle zukünftigen Rekruten selbser zu testen und nach einer Prüfung zu entscheiden, ob sich sich als würdig erweisen, dem Batalion unter seiner Führung beizutreten.

Movado reicht seinen Rekruten Lorsemak und Mahesh jedem einen großem Stapel Laufzettel in die Hand:
"Verteilt dies an jedem, dem es interessiert!"
Befiehlt er seinen engsten Untergebenen aus seiner Eliteeinheit.

OoC: Kritik und Anregungen gern gesehen!

vollständiges Angebot:

Hoi..
wenn Euch an Rollenspiel und PvP liegt, dann könntet Ihr Euch den Server Kult der Verdammten auf Hordenseite mal anschauen...

Mein Bruder (26 Student, bastelt an Abschlußarbeit) und ich (34 Beamter, 2 Kinder, Frau etc. ..) leveln da seit ca. 10 Tagen und sind nun auf Level 25.
Wir sind eingefleischte Hordler und auf Dem Zirkel des Cenarius (noch) beheimatet.

Es besteht die ernsthafte Absicht diverse Chars zu transen (Bruder voraussichtlich Orc Shami 76 und Untoten Hexer 65; ich Orc-Jäger 64, Blutelf-Pala 51 und Tauren-Druidin 74), um dort eine neue Heimat mit mehr Rollenspiel und auch PvP zu finden!
Wir beide benutzten "Werbt einen Freund" sind aber im Moment nicht auf das ultra-schnelle Hardcore-Leveln (in 2 TAge einen 80er) ausgelegt, sondern eher aufs gechillte Leveln mit RP(in 50 bis 110 Tage diverse 60er und höher!)!

Alternativ kann ich werben oder man steigt mit dem Todesritter ab dem Level 58 dazu.
Wir wollen momentan nicht stumpfsinnig grinden, sondern questen und auch die ein oder andere Instanz besuchen.

Onlinezeiten von mir fast jeden Abend ab ca. 20 Uhr Uhr bis ca. 24 Uhr und am Wochenende auch gern länger... ;-D
Klasse: momentan beide Schurken (Ich untot, Bruder Orc)

Was tankbares oder heilerisches wär toll aber nicht zwingend...
Na dann...Wär toll, wenn Meldung erfolgt!

So oder so... *winkt*
TS, Skype ab und an wäre sicher von Nutzen aller....aber nicht Pflicht...
..nix ist Pflicht alles kann... so wie es halt alle am besten mögen..

..auf das wir zusammen Spaß haben! XD
wir sind zu 4. und in einer gilde mit gut 20 aktiven und haben chars mitte 20 und unter stufe 10 sowie Todesritter auf dem server..ein char wird von jeden von uns 4 sicherlich getranst...

Ansprechpartner:
1. Rang: Devlok, Tanhda
2. Rang: Bany, Lorrak
3. Rang: Lorsemak, Vantroq, Natumbe, Mahesh, Evandhir
4. Rang: Movado, Sciera, Enthariel


----------



## 11Raiden (30. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## Mindadar (31. Juli 2009)

*schlendert in den Raum und reisst diese drecks zettel ab*
Nicht mal hier hat man ruhe vor diesem ansturm. 
*flüstert er und zündet das stück papier an*
occ: Mal drüber nachgedacht das wenn du deinen Text in jedem unterforum postest es etwas nervig wird?


----------



## 11Raiden (31. Juli 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> *schlendert in den Raum und reisst diese drecks zettel ab*
> Nicht mal hier hat man ruhe vor diesem ansturm.
> *flüstert er und zündet das stück papier an*
> occ: Mal drüber nachgedacht das wenn du deinen Text in jedem unterforum postest es etwas nervig wird?


*und flugs hängen Movado´s Untergebe neue Plakate an den freien Flecken an den Wänden auf*


----------

